# Euphemisms for "Stupid"



## SifuPhil (Dec 29, 2013)

Sometimes the need arises to express your opinion of a person's low intelligence, but you don't want to just rudely say it straight out. Here are a few creative euphemisms for the word "stupid" that might come in handy.



His elevator doesn't go to the top floor 
All foam, no beer. 
His bread ain't done 
His yeast went bad. 
He couldn't pour water out of a boot with instructions printed on the heel. 
The cheese slid off his cracker. 
He's one taco short of a combination plate 
He's one brick shy of a load 
He's one pickle short of a barrel 
He's one sandwich short of a picnic 
He's one step short of a flight (of stairs) 
He's one fry short of a Happy Meal 
The light is on, but nobody is home. 
There's nothing in the attic but cobwebs.  
He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer.  
He's not the brightest crayon in the box.  
The wheel is turning, but the hamster is dead.  
Body by Fisher, brains by Mattel. 
The gates are down, the lights are flashing, but there is no train.  
He's dumber than a box of rocks. 
He's dumber than a bag of hammers. 
He couldn't think his way out of a paper bag. 
He's a walking advertisement/poster boy for birth control/planned parenthood. 
If you gave him a penny for his thoughts, you'd get change.  
Somewhere a village is missing its idiot 
He donated his brain to science. Science sent it back.  
He fell out of the Stupid Tree and hit every branch on his way down. 
The starting gate is open, but he's still asking directions. 
A few cans short of a six-pack. 
His pilot light isn't lit. 
He's as useful as tits on a wart/boar hog. 
If brains were dynamite, he couldn't blow his nose. 
It takes him an hour to cook Minute Rice.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 29, 2013)

One card short of a deck

Not the brightest bow on the box

Just a couple more, but you really covered all I know!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

Roos are loose in the top paddock
Thick as two short planks
Thick as a brick
Drongo impressionist
Smart as a roo in traffic
Failed kindy


A few Galahs on the wires 
It went through to the keeper
(for those who miss the joke or point of a message)


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 29, 2013)

_You talking about me again_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

Need counselling?


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 29, 2013)

_Are you offering Di??_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2013)

He's not the sharpest tool in the shed.

He's dumb as a post.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 30, 2013)

'Intellectually challenged'

'One psalm short of a prayer book'


----------

